# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  معلومات هامة عن لقاح شلل الاطفال

## mohamed73

شلل الاطفال يحدث بسبب العدوى الفيروسية  بالفيروس المعدي و الذي يعتبر اكثر انواع الفيروسات صعوبة و عدوى و الذي  يمكنه غزو الجهاز العصبي بشكل سريع و يتسبب في حدوث الشلل التام في خلال  ساعات من العدوى ، يعتبر الفيروس واحد من انواع الفيروسات المعوية حيث  ينتقل الى الانسان من خلال الفم ويتكاثر بسرعة في الامعاء ، و من اشهر  الاعراض الاولية له الحمى الشديدة و تصلب الرقبة و الام شديدة في الاطراف ،  وفقاً للدراسات الحديثة فإن 5% الى 10% من مرضى شلل الاطفال يتعرضون  للوفاة نتيجة توقف العضلات التنفسية عن وظائفها .* لقاح شلل الاطفال :*   حتى الان لا يوجد علاج يتمكن من القضاء على الفيروس وعلاج حالات الشلل  الناتجة عنه ، لذلك كان لزاماً على الباحثين ايجاد طريقة اخرى لحماية  الاطفال و البالغين من التعرض لذلك الفيروس و بالتالي كان التوصل الى لقاح  شلل الاطفال حل مثالي لحماية الجميع من الاصابة بالفيروس و تكوين مناعة  كافية للتعرف عليه وقتله قبل الوصول الى الامعاء و التكاثر . * انواع لقاح شلل الاطفال :*  يوجد نوعين من اللقاح المستخدم للوقاية من فيروس شلل الاطفال كما يلي .. *1= اللقاح الفموي :*
 هذا  اللقاح عبارة عن فيروس شلل الاطفال في صورة حية و لكن تم اضعافه تماماً و  القضاء على المواد السامة داخله و يتم اعطاؤه على شكل قطرات فموية و يتواجد  تحت الاسماء التجالاية OPV أو POLIO SABIN ، و هو ما يوجد دائماً في حملات  التطعيم التي نشاهدها دائماً . *2= اللقاح العضلي :*
 و هو  اللقاح الذي يحتوي على فيروس شلل الاطفال في صورة ميتة و معطلة الفعالية ،  ويمكن اعطاؤه في عضلة الفخذ او في الذراع او تحت الجلد و لكنه اقل عالية  من اللقاح الفموي حيث تستجيب له المناعة بدرجة اقل و يوجد تحت الاسماء  التجارية IPV أو SALK . * الاشخاص الذين يحتاجون الى اللقاح :*   مما لا شك فيه ان جميع الاطفال يجب اعطاؤهم اللقاح لحمايتهم و تكوين مناعة  قوية لديهم ضد الفيروس ، اما في حالة البالغين الذين لم يحصلوا على اللقاح  يجب ان يتم تطعيمهم في حالة اذا كانوا مسافرين الى دول ينتشر بها الفيروس  او الذين يعملون بالمجالات الطبية المختلفة والتي يكونوا فيها اكثر عرضة  للاصابة بالفيروس او التعامل مع المرضى المصابين بالفيروس . * جرعات اللقاح :*
 في  حالة الاطفال فإنه يحصلون على اربعة جرعات الاولى في عمر شهرين و الثانية  في عمر اربعة اشهر و الثالثة في عمر ستة اشهر اما الرابعة فعند الوصول الى  عمر خمس سنوات ، اما في حالة البالغين فإنهم يحصلون على ثلاثة جرعات ،  الجرعة الاولى ثم تليها الثانية بعدها بشهرين و الجرعة الثالثة بعد مرور  ستة اشهر من تاريخ الجرعة الاولى . * فعالية لقاح شلل الاطفال :*
 تظهر فعالية اللقاح بعد مرور اسبوعين الى ثلاثة اسابيع من الجرعة الاولى ،  ولكن اللقاح الفموي يتميز عن اللقاح العضلي في سرعة مفعوله و سرعة استجابة  المناعة له ، و على الرغم ان اللقاح الفموي هو الاكثر انتشاراً و  استخداماً و لكن اللقاح العضلي يفضل اعطاؤه عن اللقاح الفموي في حالة  الاشخاص الذين يتعرضون للعلاج الكيميائي او العلاج الاشعاعي او لديهم مناعة  ضعيفة نتيجة الاصابة بالسرطان او الايدز ، يجب العلم ان الاثار الجانبية  للقاح شلل الاطفال ليست خطيرة ولا تدعو للقلق كما انها مؤقتة و تختفي ف  غضون ايام من استخدام اللقاح و هذه الاثار الجانبية تتضمن ارتفاع درجة  الحرارة و بعض الاضطرابات الهضمية مثل الغثيان او القئ . * موانع استخدام لقاح شلل الاطفال :*   لا يجب اعطاء لقاح شلل الاطفال او تأجيله في حالة الاشخاص الذين لديهم  عدوى فيروسية و حمى أدت الى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة لديهم ، و كذلك في حالات  الحمل او الرضاعة الطبيعية ، ويمنع استخدامه في حالات الاشخاص الذين اظهروا  حساسية من اللقاح في الجرعة الاولى له نتيجة تحسسهم من بعض المواد الحافظة  المضافة للقاح مثل الستربتوميسين و النيومايسين .

----------

